# QH Filly



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So much can yet change at this age....
Seen today and different tomorrow....

Currently, I see a heavy front end, neck tie in higher than I like.
Long back and don't like her hind leg angle or set in the pictures.
Her hocks...not sure what it is...
She has a heavier boned face than "a girl" but I _like_ her ear placement and shape.
She has a very deep heartgirth...good for lung expansion and heart. She will cover a very leggy rider nicely.

I think part of how she looks is the height she stands to eat her food....
Hardens all the views and throws her balance off...
I guarantee you if you moved her bucket off the gate and put it lower on the fence we can see {below the bars and at the woven wire area} she would have a very different appearance.
In winter woolies she is a nice looking horse with "chrome" in the right places and just enough of it.
As she matures more she will grow into herself more and looks change and I bet balance off the rough spots.

Enjoy her. 
She _*is*_ going to make a nice horse for you in time... 
She is yet a baby, now approaching toddler stage again of gangly.:smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she is yet physically immature. Overall, I like her build and think she will muscle up nicely. I don't have any problem with the neck or where it ties in. 
She does seem to have a relatively short humurus bone, (from shoulder to elbow) and it is a bit tied in to the barrel. I would guess she may not be the sort of jumper who can tuck up the forelegs neatly, but that probably doesn't matter.

I think her hocks are great. low set canons, and a very nice gaskin. the hip is nicely angled, though, and this is my only real negative comment, the way the pelvis connects to the back look a bit tucked under, as if she may have a hint of a roach to her back. She also looks a bit wasp-wasted. I think, however, that as she is ridden and muscles up, those things will become less evident, or disappear.

overall, nice filly!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like her overall but agree with @horselovinguy about setting her feeder lower, permanently not just for pictures. She has the beginning of upside down muscling in her neck from eating high and by lowering the feeder to no more than knee high it will help her neck and back. I wouldn't mind seeing her in my pasture every day at all.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I never even really thought about the height of the feeder affecting her neck formation. To me, it would have to be something that she spent quite a lot of time at to affect a physical change in her neck shape, and getting her grain usually takes only a few minutes.

That said, it is better, physically, for horses to eat any food from as low a position as possible. So, it does look like that feeder position might benefit from lowering


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Think about it @tinyliny, if you spent just 10 minutes a day lifting weights, probably 2X per day, wouldn't you get stronger?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

JCnGrace said:


> Think about it @tinyliny, if you spent just 10 minutes a day lifting weights, probably 2X per day, wouldn't you get stronger?


Yeah! Somehow you knew exactly what I actually need to do!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Yeah! Somehow you knew exactly what I actually need to do!



Actually it's what I keep telling myself! LOL


----------



## pigeonflight (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I'll make sure her feed bucket is at knee level.


----------



## pigeonflight (Sep 24, 2017)

Thought I would give an update. She turned 4, two months ago.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yep! nice looking mare.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I'd say she's filled out beautifully! Gorgeous horse.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gorgeous mare, she filled out nicely!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! I thought she looked ok as a three year old. What a difference a year can make. Nice mare


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice!! 

Curious, that left hind fetlock/canon looks chunky though. Has it got bigger than it was? Does it seem to restrict/bother her at all?


----------



## pigeonflight (Sep 24, 2017)

She has a thick scar that extends down to the bone. She's had the scar since she was a yearling. It makes that fetlock look bigger, but it does not bother her.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Ooooooooooooooo! Pretty!


----------



## Elsie (Nov 14, 2018)

Pretty girl.


----------

